

Startuplet financial model, users - akhavr
http://a.khavr.com/2008/10/23/startuplet-financial-model-users/

======
DenisM
I think I'm missing something. Each month there are new visitors, some of them
convert to regular users. So there is a small amount of regular users.
However, those users do not rollover to next month - they just disappear. Even
the premium users disappear. This can't be right - some regular users should
stick around for next month. They even have a name for it - "churn rate"
(percentage of people dropping off each month).

~~~
akhavr
Posted an update here - [http://a.khavr.com/2008/10/24/startuplet-financial-
model-upd...](http://a.khavr.com/2008/10/24/startuplet-financial-model-
updated-userbase-model/)

